

Show HN: Fast Video Obfuscation Against Machines - john_saxon
https://github.com/dgcrouse/VideoObfuscate

======
bradknowles
So, rot13 for video?

~~~
john_saxon
Think rot13 plus a moderate RAM dependency. It uses either a lot of
read/writes or a lot of RAM, pick one.

Takes enough time and resources to extract so doing a bunch will be a pain for
a scraper, but not so much that it can't be done in real-time.

